# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Αυτοκινήτου & Μηχανής >  >  Αντάπτορας χειριστηρίων τιμονιού CTSFA003.2

## VirusX2

Αντάπτορας χειριστηρίων τιμονιού για Fiat Punto (188 ) και Fiat Croma. Είναι για οχήματα χωρίς CAN-Bus. Καινούργιος στο κουτί του, αχρησιμοποίητος μαζί με Pioneer Lead. Πωλείται λόγω λάθος παραγγελίας. Αυθεντικός Connects2 αντάπτορας.

Τιμή: 70€ (κάτω από το κόστος), Αποστόλη πανελλαδικά με courier. Πληροφορίες PM

Σελίδα Αντάπτορα: 
http://www.connects2.co.uk/Product/P...tem/CTSFA003.2

Σελίδα Pioneer Lead
http://www.connects2.co.uk/Product/P.../CTPIONEERLEAD

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75065 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75059 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75060 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75061 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75062 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75063

----------

